# Bowling Green, KY, Ginger2, 11 yrs, f/s, in great shape



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Posted on SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL today:

*POSTED 5/19 **THIS IS A HIGH INTAKE SHELTER - PLEASE VISIT THE SHELTER'S WEBSITE OR THE URGENTS PAGE ON THIS WEBSITE!

**CONTACT: ** [email protected] Deana Wehr Rescue/Transport Coordinator [email protected] Phone: (270) 783-9404*

*Ginger 2 German Shepherd Dog Large Senior Female SAD! Surrendered to be euthanized, we just COULDN'T do it, she's in great shape and so active for an 11 yr old Age: 11 yr Weight: 75 lbs. 
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Bowling Green, KY | Ginger2 (SAD) * 
















  

* Ginger2 (SAD)
*
*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Bowling Green, KY *

Large • Senior • Female 
















 
Intake Date: 5/12 
Available Date: 5/12
Intake Reason: Surrendered to be euthanized, we just COULDN'T do it, she's in great shape and so active for an 11 yr old
Approx Age: 11 yr
Approx Weight: 75 lbs 
Good w/ other dogs: Yes 
Good w/ cats: Not yet been tested 
Good w/ Children: Yes 
Housebroken: Unknown 
Known health issues: n/a 
Adoption fee: $85 6+ months, $95 less than 6 months 

****Cat testing can be done upon request after the application is received.****
****We offer (1) FREE training session with our favorite dog trainer for all of our dog adopters!****
*Sponsor A Pet*

*More about Ginger2 (SAD)*

Spayed/Neutered • Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary color: Sable • Coat length: Short 

*Ginger2 (SAD)'s Contact Info*

*Bowling Green-Warren County Humane Society*, Bowling Green, KY 


270-783-9404
 Email Bowling Green-Warren County Humane Society
See more pets from Bowling Green-Warren County Humane Society
For more information, visit Bowling Green-Warren County Humane Society's Web site.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

What a kindly sweet dog she looks to be!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ginger (popular name recently) must have made quite an impression for them to hold her over. Always a heartbreaker to see a senior abandoned after so many loyal years.
_________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Being agile as a senior, and with her coloring, she reminds me of GSRNE's Sophie, rescued last year at age 14, and still enjoying her daily walks at age 15! Sophie's Story

This beautiful senior looks as sad as Sophie did at the shelter. Hope she can smile again very soon, just like Sophie does!

Ginger probably has several good years left in her. Yes, as Susan said, she must have made quite an impression that they could not do it. One of my cats had also already been on the table to end his life at a shelter, and the staff couldn't do it. He is the most amazing kitty. This is a caring and knowledgeable shelter, Ginger must be great dog!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Those are Donna's (MatsiRed) pictures! She isn't on this forum any more and I miss her.....wonderful, she has always had a soft spot for the seniors. Thanks for posting the link.... and hoping for the best for this sweet girl also.
______________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

What a beautiful, happy face she has. I pulled my black pug from the shelter at the age of nine. I actually went to transport another dog and ended up taking him with me. The other dog had been adopted by a shelter volunteer. 
King (that was his name and he was soooo scared there, I just kept it) will be 16 this year and still going strong. Of course he is practically blind, deaf as a door nail, his butt is even white and if he coughs, he'll fart at the same time and it chases you out of the room.  But, other than that, he runs around like a champ!!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump.
I will donate toward a reputable rescue if she is pulled.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ginger now has a sponsor - she can be adopted, fully vetted, for only $50! You can tell that the people in this shelter just love this dog - if only a home could be found for her.....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ginger has an adoption pending - I so hope it is with a kind family who will love her for the time she has left. I worry about all the dogs when they don't go to rescue, but the seniors even more so. 
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

fingers crossed!


----------

